# More Starling Control



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Just more of the same, you guys and gals may be getting tried of seeing them but I gotta tell you they are fun to hunt. My son and I got out for just a few minutes this morning to see if we could get a few. Because I’ve been after some of these birds for a while now, they are getting pretty smart. I got one form an easy 26 yard shot and my son scored on his from 72 yards, checked the range finder twice and it was consistent. These ones will go in the freezer until the next time I run into blueshooter.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Nicely done! 8) Now repeat this process about a million times and you will have put a very small dent in the starling population nationwide.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe you can start a guiding business for starlings. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have one of the 1,000 fps ones also, they are very fun, although mine is not that fancy. Amazing how loud they are, therefore the reason many of them have the resonator. Good work!


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks for the birds they're a hoot to mount when i don't have time for a larger bird


----------

